# Fitch has just found VI



## fitch (May 9, 2005)

Very nice it is too.. Lots of recognisable faces and names here

Hi to all of you, 

Claire Fitch
Composer and Cellist from Ireland 


I'm off to read more of this forum now 8)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 9, 2005)

Bienvenue, Claire. You'll enjoy this place, I'm sure. And we're glad to have you here!


----------



## fitch (May 9, 2005)

:D ned it was your post in KvR that led me here .


I have to thank you for your review of RA .. . tempting set of samples that.

..

just one thing.. how'd the censoring over here.. I got mightly pissed of over at NS for an oversensitve censor LOL


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 9, 2005)

Aw f*ck, this f*ckin' place rocks! You can put down any f*ckin' library, like S-M's, and EW--S-, and Vf*ckin'S-, and no one's gonna give a rat's *ss. In fact, you can even spread rumours about that *ss Ne-'s coke addiction, and that won't wake up the new pope!!!

:lol: 

But *whatever* you do, don't use ALL CAPS in your topic titles, or we'll ban you from the entire internet for LIFE!
 
:shock:


----------



## fitch (May 9, 2005)

promise :D

no caps .. unless circumstances absolutely require..


..

i'm so used to listening to people swearing all the time, it makes me laugh to see it scrubbed out.. I mean .. come on. this is 2005 LOL


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 9, 2005)

Ey Claire,

How are ya? Welcome to V.I.! I just visited your site. I love your demos, they sound very good. Nice to see some freebies at your site as well... 

Cheers,


----------



## Edgen (May 9, 2005)

welcome Claire! I remember listening to your work a long time ago.. Downloaded your .wavs, but then dangit.. like most stuff I get from the web gets lost in my plethura of file folders think... "One day.. one day. I'll use one of these"

:roll: welcome.

/j


----------



## synergy543 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome Claire. Great to have you onboard!

Really enjoyed your latest CD.

Gregory D. Moore


----------



## José Herring (May 10, 2005)

Welcome Clair.

It's a very nice forum. Hope you vist here frequently.

Cheers,


Jose


----------

